# Sirius Picks Up FOX News, Talk



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Satellite Radio announced a new long term agreement to carry FOX News
and FOX News Talk channels beginning March 14th.

FOX News now rejoins Sirius' lineup of news and information at channel 131, and 
FOX News Talk channel - featuring FOX News personalities like Bill O'Reilly, Tony
Snow, John Gibson and Alan Colmes, will air on channel 145.

"We are very pleased to have reached an agreement with FOX to bring back its
news service to Sirius," said Scott Greenstein, Sirius president of entertainment
and sports. "Our goal was to negotiate a new agreement that would be in the best
interest of our subscribers and shareholders, and the new agreement fulfills
that objective."

Kevin Magee, senior VP for FOX News Radio said, "We are pleased to be back
on Sirius. The renewed agreement adds to our coast-to-coast footprint for both
FOX News Radio, as well as our popular talk shows."

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

145 is currently occupied by Talk Right. I wonder what the plans are for that channel.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the post...that's great news!!! SIRI only having 1 news channel was not good for business.



Nick said:


> Sirius Satellite Radio announced a new long term agreement to carry FOX News
> and FOX News Talk channels beginning March 14th.
> 
> FOX News now rejoins Sirius' lineup of news and information at channel 131, and
> ...


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Don:

So, why is this great news? It's just the TV channel with only the audio. You can do that with your own TV, why on Sirius?

I can't see Fox News bringing over any subs. Howard brought over more of them.

-A-


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Art7220 said:


> Don:
> 
> So, why is this great news? It's just the TV channel with only the audio. You can do that with your own TV, why on Sirius?
> 
> ...


Lots of people listen to the news in their car. Believe it or not, everyone on the road is not a Howard Stern fanatic.


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> Lots of people listen to the news in their car. Believe it or not, everyone on the road is not a Howard Stern fanatic.


I'm no Howard fan! I am very happy that Fox will be returning to Sirius so I can listen on the way home from work.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> ...Believe it or not, everyone on the road is not a Howard Stern fanatic.


Well, that maybe true, however it could be safe to say that most of the Sirius users are Stern fans. Is this gonna affect the other channels, I mean the bandwidth?

-A-


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Art7220 said:


> Well, that maybe true, however it could be safe to say that most of the Sirius users are Stern fans. Is this gonna affect the other channels, I mean the bandwidth?
> -A-


There is no problem with bandwidth. It was a money issue that resulted in FoxNews being temporarily removed from Sirius. Not sure it's true that most Sirius users are Stern fans. In any case, it certainly wouldn't make good long term business sense to bet the companie's entire future on 1 channel.


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

Art - I signed up so I could listen to FoxNews in my car. Howard was a bonus - but I'm rarely driving that early in the morning. Most of my appointments are in evening or afternoon. So it's FoxNews on a good news day and Buzzsaw or Octane on a slow news day.

I was going to leave Sirius in May after my one year subscription (I Prepaid one year) ran out for XM because of Fox News.

So yes it is important.


----------

